

Facebook is down - rabidonrails

I&#x27;ve been trying to log on but...
======
mrmaddog
One of the things I remember from an internship there a few years ago,
Facebook does its main "push" of new code to its server farms on Tuesdays
around 5pm (i.e. around this time). It would be interesting to read a
postmortem on what brought down the most visited site on the world—was it an
image staging issue? A latent bug in the product? A badly configured setting?
A malicious attack? A network problem? Hopefully Facebook Eng will do a write-
up on the root cause!

~~~
seldo
I thought Facebook did daily/continuous pushes? Or did that end?

~~~
achalv
Stuff is pushed every day, but the biggest chunks are pushed on Tuesdays.

Source: Friend who interned at FB.

~~~
mrmaddog
Exactly. You can find more information here:
[https://developers.facebook.com/support/beta-
tier/](https://developers.facebook.com/support/beta-tier/)

"Every week, usually on Sunday evenings, we stage our weekly push, which
happens on Tuesday evenings, on the beta tier. This provides ourselves and
developers 48 hours to test and find bugs before the build hits production.
After Tuesday, while the beta tier is continuously updated with hotfix patches
which are queued up for the daily hotfix release, the production tier is
updated with the hotfix push in the evenings, Pacific Standard Time"

~~~
achalv
Ah, makes sense. Thanks!

------
audeyisaacs
Down for me in Australia. Twitter confirms.

[https://twitter.com/search?q=facebook%20down](https://twitter.com/search?q=facebook%20down)

Their "Sorry, something went wrong." page is copyright 2012.

01:18GMT - Seems to be loading every now and then.

01:25GMT - Loading consistently.

\--

[http://developers.facebook.com/live_status](http://developers.facebook.com/live_status)

Says facebook is healthy. You can see a spike in response time and drop in
error rates(hehe) in the graphs at the bottom of the page.

------
kmicklas
Facebook seems to have major reliability issues in general for me. At least
once a day the site will not load for several minutes, despite my connection
being fine. I also seem to be the very last person to get every new feature,
e.g. graph search, hashtags, feelings on statuses, etc. (I don't yet have any
of those...)

------
tucif
I wonder if this is anyhow related to the malicious activity from Tor nodes
they reported today.

------
technifreak
Use [http://beta.facebook.com](http://beta.facebook.com)

------
greghinch
Would be quite interested to hear any sort of postmortem on this in light of
recent news around FB...

------
guiomie
Down on Ellesmere Island, Canada (not Jurassic Park).

------
mflindell
You are correct, congrats on posting this to a HN.

------
rcruzeiro
It's back but it is extremely slow...

------
ialex
Same here in mexico it seems down

------
mkr-hn
It was very slow a moment ago.

------
ikkiChung
Same in Taiwan.

------
lettergram
it's back fyi, at least for me

------
taeric
Same for me.

------
ncphillips
Down in Prince Edward Island, Canada

------
alcuadrado
Down in Argentina

